# Ryanair online checkin - passport country of issue



## InvertedWorl

Hi,

I am trying to check in online for a Ryanair flight.

I have a UK passport issued by the British Embassy in Dublin.

My question is what do I enter for Country of Issue under Travel Document Details? UK or Ireland

The passport has the following possibly relevant information:

Code of Issuing State - GBR

Authority - IRL

Thanks


----------



## Paulone

Put it in as a UK passport as this is the issuing state, even tho the issuing office was outside the state (tho like all embassies, is UK 'soil').

If you were to put in that it was an Irish passport, it'll lead to problems.


----------



## csirl

UK - all embassies are technically speaking sovereign parts of the countries they represent. UK emabassy in Dublin is UK territory.

In any event the "Country of Issue" is the name of the country who issued the passport, not the location it was issued in.


----------



## Gervan

I have always put in Ireland, for my UK passport. I've never been stopped yet.


----------

